# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Sobriety Checkpoints

## Wip

Hi to all,
 When we were on-island in November for Selects 70th, we were told that the gendarmes will be getting aggressive enforcing DUI violations this coming season. Strangely, we were told by some friends that they were stopped at a checkpoint at lunchtime in front of Eden Rock - weird. Looking for day drinkers I guess. Has anyone seen/heard or encountered a checkpoint? We arrive monday for 3 weeks and it sure would be helpful if we had more info from the forum. Don't get me wrong, I'm all against drinking/driving, but is there is such a thing as moderation.  How about driving from your villa to dinner, splitting a bottle of wine and returning only to find you have been waved over, fail their test, spend the night in the Brig and surely face a hefty fine...after 2 glasses of wine? Or is all of this just rumors and idle chatter on the Coconut Telegraph?

----------


## cassidain

French BAC limit 0.5 

Make your own conclusions.

----------


## stbartshopper

In years past we have seen checkpoints in front of the airport/ Marche U both directions and  at the top of the hill above the airport near the winding route down. Both times at night. We suggest a designated driver which is usually moi. Also we have observed seatbelt checkpoints where the occupants are slowed down but aren’t required to stop.

----------


## leep75

> French BAC limit 0.5 
> 
> Make your own conclusions.





.5 or .05 ?  That's quite a difference!

----------


## cassidain

> .5 or .05 ?  That's quite a difference!



0.5 is grams per liter

0.05 is grams per 100 ml

some countries use grams per liter, others use grams per 100 ml

France uses grams/liter

----------


## elgreaux

in other words, don't drink and drive!

----------


## sxmbeachlover

I guess we will be having lunch out and dinner in much of the time.

----------


## stbartshopper

Don’t worry. Be happy. Enjoy dinners out and one of you partake modestly.
Plus the restaurants need the business.

----------


## PeterLynn

Been reading a Peter Mayle book about Provence and ran across this comment about the old unofficial BAC limit - One apéritif, half a bottle of wine and one digestif.

----------


## cec1

> Been reading a Peter Mayle book about Provence and ran across this comment about the old unofficial BAC limit - One apéritif, half a bottle of wine and one digestif.



Sounds like a great rule of thumb . . . though, I think it probably passes over the BAC.

----------


## BillV

Peter Mayle unofficial BAC without digestif
put me at .08 ..they let me go and I won’t be doing that again..

----------


## stbartshopper

BillV/ you were lucky. Haven’t met anybody yet who has been in the ‘hoosegow’ there yet.
Wonder who caters it? LOL!

----------


## NancySC

> Been reading a Peter Mayle book about Provence and ran across this comment about the old unofficial BAC limit - One apéritif, half a bottle of wine and one digestif.



  Miss him & his funny books.

----------


## elgreaux

> Miss him & his funny books.



Did you read all of his fiction books as well, they have a certain charm...

----------


## NancySC

> Did you read all of his fiction books as well, they have a certain charm...



 Think I've read all of his books !

----------


## Hawke

> Think I've read all of his books !



Hghi-Jack thread. LOL

----------


## amyb

It is known to happen.

----------


## Hawke

:thumb up: 



> It is known to happen.



Probably done it myself a few times.

----------


## stbartshopper

Me too!

----------


## cec1

> . . . Haven’t met anybody yet who has been in the ‘hoosegow’ there yet.



A French friend found himself in this misfortune a year or so ago.  The most difficult part for him was that upon arrest, his cell phone was taken from him.  As a result, he was held overnight by the gendarmerie without being able to communicate with his companions (who were with him at the arrest, so knew where he was).  In the morning, he was able to make some arrangement to pay a fine (apparently akin to posting bail) & was released.

----------


## stbartshopper

Is the jail located up in the Fort area or at the Gendarme station? Would love to see a photo of the SBH jail but don't want to know it personally.

----------


## cec1

It's at the old military enclave above Gustavia.

----------


## Guenther

I'd love to see this thread kept alive. I don't ever drive when I shouldn't, but worrying about checkpoints would kinda suck. If Gendarme are reasonable, and issue warnings because you were lost, that is cool. But what is better than a great dinner, and a quiet drive home at night when the streets are empty? Everybody please update if you have any experiences. Would a pull over transfer to the states somehow ...

----------


## GaryH

Where is Uber when you need it???

----------


## bowlingca

I think this thread should be revisited. I was on the island recently and had the pleasure of participating in one of these checkpoints in front of the airport after dinner (around 8pm) and a few glasses of wine. After about an hour+ of time, multiple "retesting" due to machine failure (due to my lack of lung power according to the officer), and 90 euros lighter in my wallet (ATM was right across the road...how convenient!) I was on my way, but it certainly dampened the evening and the rest of the vacation. 90% of the folks stopped looked to be Americans to me, definitely felt like a bit of a shakedown but certainly could have been worse (wife was terrified). I know others may have different opinions but I don't think this helps tourism or the local restaurants at all. We refrained from having dinner out the rest of the week and opted to stay in our villa. Before visiting we were told by our villa agent that Taxi's were hard to come by, expensive, and rideshare such as Uber were non-exisitent. Everyone rents a car when visiting and there are usually no problems unless you're driving recklessly......that turned out to be incorrect but lesson learned!

----------


## cassidain

search without probable cause. police state stuff, imho.

----------

